

Tell HN: an important difference between SV and Boston - aaronblohowiak

About 50 degrees.<p>Wow! It is cold here, especially after last week's awesome weather at home in Palo Alto.
======
CalmQuiet
But it always _hot_ where you've got a T1 ...

But then the sunshine is sweeter along our Front Range. [ Colorado ]

------
vaksel
the first 3 minutes are the hardest, after that you'll adjust no matter how
cold it is

~~~
Zev
Adjusting to it doesn't mean you _like_ the weather though.

I go to college near Rochester, NY (and home is near NYC) - and its around 0F
right now. I love it during the late spring/summer/early fall, but I can't
stand the winters and still want to get out of the state and go to SF Bay or
LA area.

The temperature can be fairly important. I love to sit outside somewhere while
coding, but can't exactly do that if its snowing.

~~~
cdibona
It was 71 in cupertino today.

